# Patched Drywall is thinner than Original. I need Suggestions.



## thehip (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

My first time on the boards here. I admit I was looking around the internet for somewhere to ask my question and stumbled here. Hopefully I don't fall flat on my face. 

My question is, I installed a new piece of drywall patch into a ceiling. The size is about 2 feet by 2 feet or so. It turns out that the piece I patched with his either too thin to begin with or I just screwed the patch piece in too high so now the patch piece is "pushed in" compared to the original. Are there any tips of how I can fill the gap where the "pushed in" look is showing? The difference is about 1/8th to 1/4 of an inch. 

Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, Randy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like you may have used 1/2 inch to repair a 5/8 ceiling.

Either get thicker drywall--or fur down the thin piece with wood strips--

or fill in the void with several thin coats of drywall compound.

--Mike--


----------



## H8Mondays (Jul 20, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Sounds like you may have used 1/2 inch to repair a 5/8 ceiling.
> 
> Either get thicker drywall--or fur down the thin piece with wood strips--
> 
> ...



I think Mike may have hit upon the issue with the 5/8" vs. 1/2" drywall. Around here anyway, it's common for ceilings to utilize 5/8", while the walls are 1/2", which would certainly account for the void you're experiencing in your ceiling patch if you did indeed use 1/2"

If the void is only about 1/8" or so, I think I'd tend to go with Mike's third option above of a few coats of compound to smooth everything out. I'm not saying that's the best method, but since you're going to need to feather out this joint anyway to blend with the remainder of your ceiling, it seems like a bit less work IMO.


----------



## thehip (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I will try that third option and see how it goes. 

Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I would use a setting compound like Sheetrock Easy Sand to fill it in. Since it's going to be pretty thick and over a wide area, the setting compound will work better since it has less chance of cracking. Then you could use normal premixed spackle for the second and third coats to make it pretty.


----------



## thehip (Jul 28, 2010)

I will look up Sheetrock Easy Sand. Thanks.


----------



## H8Mondays (Jul 20, 2010)

thehip said:


> I will look up Sheetrock Easy Sand. Thanks.


In case it helps in the search, the Easy Sand comes in a powder form, as opposed to a pre-mix in pails. Should be in the same area however and hopefully not too difficult to find. Then, just follow the directions on the bag for mixing in the water.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I have done the same thing. I used 3/8 to patch 1/2 in my kitchen ceiling. Bad thing is, there is a light fixture in the center of the patch. I haven't fixed it yet. I will someday. :whistling2:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely use setting type compound for heavy fill coats. You can do a final skim with ready-mix.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Sounds like you may have used 1/2 inch to repair a 5/8 ceiling.
> 
> Either get thicker drywall--or fur down the thin piece with wood strips--
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking the same thing...


----------

